# Trigger point injections - primary care



## kathymoon (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a new doc that wants to do pain injections and he states he did 15, (fifteen) trigger point injections in the back on one patient same day same session, etc.  I have no idea how to bill this.  We are a primary care office and this is new to me.  Thanks


----------



## TLVANDERPOOL (Aug 8, 2007)

Look at CPT codes 20552 and 20553 how many muscles injected will determine what code to use.


----------



## Mary Baierl (Aug 23, 2007)

*Trigger point injections*

Yes, be sure to count how many muscles. If one or two distinct muscles are injected then 20552. If three or more distinct muscles are injected, you can use 20553, which is what I believe you will find counting the 15 injections. Each code 20552 or 20553 can only be used once per session. Right and left trapezius would count as one muscle. Hopefully your physician names all the muscles he injects, otherwise you will have to ask him to spell it out for you.


----------

